# 2006 31rqs



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have the 2005 Outback 31RQS. After getting the new TV we have been looking at 5th wheels and wanted to see the Outback fifth wheel version of the 31RQS. Alas, none on the lot but there was a couple looking at a new 2006 31RQS and we wanted to check it out as well to see what was new, better etc. The sales guy (Dick) at Campersinn of Kingston pretty much stood back after a minute as we proceeded to show this couple everything we loved about the TT.

I did notice several changes I didn't care for much. The breaker panel was moved from below the pantry to the wall opposite the entry door, the pantry was rotated 90 degrees so it faces the entertainment center. With the pantry in the original position it allowed for the installation of three coat hooks. Plenty of room between the slide and the wall for the coats to remain there. The "easy access" door for the cupboards over the sink was removed and the drawers under the queen bed were eliminated. Those deletions I think were a mistake.

Still a great TT. Those small items were selling points for us and I wish Keystone had left them in there. I did not see any additions or improvements to what the 2005 model has. My wife and I agreed that we thought Keystone took a half step backward with the 2006 mods.

Still, comparitively speaking, TT to TT, Price for price she's a good buy.

Well, my 2 cents worth, anyway.

See ya out there!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just walked through a 31RQS this weekend, and that is one nice Outback!







I was at the dealers buying parts, and I too had hoped to see the new fiver version. My dealer did not have any either, so I took a tour of the 31RQS. Man that thing has some storage capacity!

I also saw the Havana interior in person for the first time. Very nice! Not at all as it looks in the photos.
I am a little concerned with how it will wear though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have the '07 RQS w/ havana interior, and love it. We never had/saw the interior that was in the units earlier than the '07. I think I would've liked it the way Egregg discribed it, so maybe mods are on the way. The thing that makes me scratch me head though, is no drawer near the sink for silverware. There is the drawer opposite the sofa, but it seems a little awkward to access that drawer from the sink. And the big cabinet under the sink is all taken up by the hanging wastebasket.
We are going camping a few more times before I break out my tools and start Moddin', but I can see a few "hafta's" on my list so far....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We have the '07 RQS w/ havana interior, and love it. We never had/saw the interior that was in the units earlier than the '07. I think I would've liked it the way Egregg discribed it, so maybe mods are on the way. The thing that makes me scratch me head though, is no drawer near the sink for silverware. There is the drawer opposite the sofa, but it seems a little awkward to access that drawer from the sink. And the big cabinet under the sink is all taken up by the hanging wastebasket.
> We are going camping a few more times before I break out my tools and start Moddin', but I can see a few "hafta's" on my list so far....


 OH yes the trash can! that was the first thing to go. We bought a different trash can that sits on the floor in the cabinet. The hanging one didn't cut the mustard!

I have changed/installed so far, 3 brushed stainless steel coat hooks on the side of the Pantry wall which in our case faces the entertainment center. Removed the hanging trashcan and replaced it with a paper towel holder that closes very nicely over the new trash can. Substituted the plastic towel and toilet paper racks etc with brushed stainless steel fittings which really look good. Patched the TV/DVD player into the radio/cd player so we have surround sound which is cool. Added a brushed stainless steel analog clock and matching barometer near the entry way. to the left of them I installed a 2 teired hanging basket which has a thin bar and silver hooks at the base to hold car keys and such. The baskets are great for Campground maps, local brochures and note pad etc. Installed a digital clock and radio chargers in the master bedroom on the small tv stand. (did I just call it a master bedroom?) Good stuff!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just walked through a 31RQS this weekend, and that is one nice Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have any two for one sales Doug?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> We have the '07 RQS w/ havana interior, and love it. We never had/saw the interior that was in the units earlier than the '07. I think I would've liked it the way Egregg discribed it, so maybe mods are on the way. The thing that makes me scratch me head though, is no drawer near the sink for silverware. There is the drawer opposite the sofa, but it seems a little awkward to access that drawer from the sink. And the big cabinet under the sink is all taken up by the hanging wastebasket.
> We are going camping a few more times before I break out my tools and start Moddin', but I can see a few "hafta's" on my list so far....


 OH yes the trash can! that was the first thing to go. We bought a different trash can that sits on the floor in the cabinet. The hanging one didn't cut the mustard!

I have changed/installed so far, 3 brushed stainless steel coat hooks on the side of the Pantry wall which in our case faces the entertainment center. Removed the hanging trashcan and replaced it with a paper towel holder that closes very nicely over the new trash can. Substituted the plastic towel and toilet paper racks etc with brushed stainless steel fittings which really look good. Patched the TV/DVD player into the radio/cd player so we have surround sound which is cool. Added a brushed stainless steel analog clock and matching barometer near the entry way. to the left of them I installed a 2 teired hanging basket which has a thin bar and silver hooks at the base to hold car keys and such. The baskets are great for Campground maps, local brochures and note pad etc. Installed a digital clock and radio chargers in the master bedroom on the small tv stand. (did I just call it a master bedroom?) Good stuff!!









[/quote]

When we see you folks at the Twin Mountains KOA rally, I'll buy the beer if you show me your mods!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just walked through a 31RQS this weekend, and that is one nice Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have any two for one sales Doug?
[/quote]

Only if you want to buy from Curtis!








Sorry. Been there... Done that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

egregg57, how much trouble was it to wire up the stereo to your dvd player? Did you actually go thru the radio or just wire to the speakers?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just walked through a 31RQS this weekend, and that is one nice Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have any two for one sales Doug?
[/quote]

Only if you want to buy from Curtis!








Sorry. Been there... Done that!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Rather undergo a double root canal.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

It has been awhile (maybe a year) since I have posted. We have been very busy - lots of camping.

We got home from a 12 day camping trip to Georgia and North Carolina last week and went to the dealership the next day to replace the jacks on our 2005 28RSS and ended up buying a 2007 31RQS. We love the storage!!!!
We aslo toured the new quad bunk fifth wheel and really liked this one better.

I love the idea of the the drawers under the bed. I will mention it to my husband.

anne


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We have the '07 RQS w/ havana interior, and love it. We never had/saw the interior that was in the units earlier than the '07. I think I would've liked it the way Egregg discribed it, so maybe mods are on the way. The thing that makes me scratch me head though, is no drawer near the sink for silverware. There is the drawer opposite the sofa, but it seems a little awkward to access that drawer from the sink. And the big cabinet under the sink is all taken up by the hanging wastebasket.
> We are going camping a few more times before I break out my tools and start Moddin', but I can see a few "hafta's" on my list so far....


 OH yes the trash can! that was the first thing to go. We bought a different trash can that sits on the floor in the cabinet. The hanging one didn't cut the mustard!

I have changed/installed so far, 3 brushed stainless steel coat hooks on the side of the Pantry wall which in our case faces the entertainment center. Removed the hanging trashcan and replaced it with a paper towel holder that closes very nicely over the new trash can. Substituted the plastic towel and toilet paper racks etc with brushed stainless steel fittings which really look good. Patched the TV/DVD player into the radio/cd player so we have surround sound which is cool. Added a brushed stainless steel analog clock and matching barometer near the entry way. to the left of them I installed a 2 teired hanging basket which has a thin bar and silver hooks at the base to hold car keys and such. The baskets are great for Campground maps, local brochures and note pad etc. Installed a digital clock and radio chargers in the master bedroom on the small tv stand. (did I just call it a master bedroom?) Good stuff!!









[/quote]

When we see you folks at the Twin Mountains KOA rally, I'll buy the beer if you show me your mods!
[/quote]








I will be in the middle of 12 hour days at work for the month of October! Sorry Calvin, we are trying to get to the NH Highland Games in September. Maybe we'll see you there?

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been awhile (maybe a year) since I have posted. We have been very busy - lots of camping.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again, Anne! action

Congratulations on the new Outback. *Whoo Hoo!*
Out of curiosity, what were the factors that determined your preference for the 31RQS over the 31FRQS?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

BenandTina said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been awhile (maybe a year) since I have posted. We have been very busy - lots of camping.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that really bothers me. I don't know why they took those out. Too bad really.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi and thanks for the Welcome back!

Don't laugh but I think the main reason for choosing the 31rqs over the fifth wheel was that the bathroom was pretty much in the bedroom on the new fifth wheel. Nobody can take a shower or use the sink until we are up. I like the bathroom on the 31rqs, the shower is a good size and plenty of storage. We also like that we have the bed of our truck to use for storage as well, especially for the generator when we dry camp.

anne


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have an 06 31RQS and I have the drawers under my queen bed. Both sides.

I also have a fabric shade in the kitchen by the sink where many have the dreaded mini blinds.

I guess it depends in which month of the model year your trailer is built.









Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

We also have an 06 31RQS with 2 drawers on each side of the queen bed, but have the mini-blinds in the kitchen.

My wife loves the Desert Rose color and all the storage!!!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I will be in the middle of 12 hour days at work for the month of October! Sorry Calvin, we are trying to get to the NH Highland Games in September. Maybe we'll see you there?
> 
> Eric










<Temp. Highjack Warning>

Glad to hear you're still working on that, Eric. Do you have Site reservations anywhere yet?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I will be in the middle of 12 hour days at work for the month of October! Sorry Calvin, we are trying to get to the NH Highland Games in September. Maybe we'll see you there?
> 
> Eric










<Temp. Highjack Warning>

Glad to hear you're still working on that, Eric. Do you have Site reservations anywhere yet?
[/quote]

Wolf,

I contacted twin mountain KOA twice by e-mail. I need to call them next. Each time I give them my info I get a response that they can't accomodate a 38 foot TT. Grrr!! it's not 38 feet long! I intend on calling this weekend to try to get a hold of a person. Barring some freak of nature or some calamity you can plan on seeing us there! I will drop a PM as soon as I get a site. If they are full for that weekend, do you know of a back up CG in the area?

Thanks! Eric


----------

